# 24



## Road Guy (May 5, 2014)

I missed out on the original series crazyness..

I did watch all 7 or 8 seasons on netflix (in 2 months) wasnt pretty!

I just hope the new season is more like season 1 &amp; 2 and less like the last two seasons...


----------



## NJmike PE (May 5, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I missed out on the original series crazyness..


same here, only I never saw any of the original series (I never got into the whole netflix thing). I do plan to watch this series. I'm sure I will miss out on certain concepts carried from the first, but that can't be too much.


----------



## MetsFan (May 5, 2014)

I watched the first two seasons by renting them from Blockbuster. My wife and I stayed up pretty late and spent several weekends binge watching. I've been waiting for the next 24 iteration with that last season ending. I can't wait to see where they take it.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 5, 2014)

What's Blockbuster?


----------



## Road Guy (May 5, 2014)

LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (May 6, 2014)

Golden Eagle said:


> What's Blockbuster?


Damn kids! ldman:


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2014)

What about Hollywood Video?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> What about Hollywood Video?


We had one of those nearby.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 6, 2014)

We had a family video nearby......guess they did not survive either


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2014)

We missed it(24). But got it on DVR...


----------



## goodal (May 6, 2014)

I've never watched any of the previous seasons, but I'm gonna try to watch this one, simply because we don't have a series we are keeping up with now.


----------



## MetsFan (May 6, 2014)

Golden Eagle said:


> What's Blockbuster?




Get off my lawn!! haha

It's on my DVR as well since I didn't get a chance to watch it last night.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 6, 2014)

Every time I see Chloe, I think of Gail the Snail.

"She's squeezing it!"

"Yeah, that's what she does."


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2014)

Oh shit is that the dude from 21 jump street?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 6, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Every time I see Chloe, I think of Gail the Snail.
> 
> "She's squeezing *mashing* it!"
> 
> "Yeah, that's what she does."


This couldn't go unfixt.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 7, 2014)

Last name is Bower and one son's name is Jack. No reference to the show at all...never seen a single bit of it. True story, when I was in Afghanistan we were shopping at the bazaar. We wore ACU's so my name tape was on there with my last name. Some Afghan, says, "oh, you should name your son Jack".


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2014)

havent really been able to follow this show, I have it DVR'd, maybe save it for something to watch in the winter, but this series isnt really doing much for me...


----------



## goodal (Jul 25, 2014)

Got caught up on DVR last night. So I guess thats it? Not really a full 24. More like 11.5 hrs.



Spoiler



Sorry blondy, but yes you could have known there was another shooter and secured mrs. presidents daughter a little bit better than taking her for a stroll through the park. That was unnecessary. And shouldn't the ruskies have cuffed and beat Jack unconcious or at least frisked him before getting in the chopper. I half expected him to pull out a couple grenades and end the series right there. Overall not bad. I may go back and watch the previous seasons now.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2014)

It was odd they only did the 11 episodes...

That was a very predictable season.......

They need to move on..

They becoming the Brett Favre of TV shows....


----------

